# Metallica Monster Mash



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Hahahhhaa i love it!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

What a great song for a 3 axis skull band to sing...........anyone....anyone....... 
Pretty cool though for a sound alike band.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

That's what I'm going to try, 3 axis skulls though not a full band!!


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

It's great. so cool. love it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kind of interesting, actually


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Humm...very different...I just saw Metallica in January.


----------

